# Just when I was about to buy an M...



## paul13walnut5 (Apr 18, 2013)

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2013/04/17/pentax-ricoh-releases-ricoh-gr-camera-with-apsc-cmos-sensor

I've a 15 year history with Ricoh GR cameras, from my GR1s to my GRD.

Very interested in this. Ricoh quite often get the GRs just right. Even if it did take my GRD a week to record a RAW.


----------



## Nishi Drew (Apr 22, 2013)

I like the GR series, they just feel good in the hand, small and robust.
I don't have any, but the film ones have gotten me interested, and now that there's an APS-C variant (though lets not forget the larger sensor version of the GXR).


----------



## bycostello (Apr 22, 2013)

take a look at the fujis too...


----------



## jcollett (Apr 22, 2013)

And the Sigma DP series if you are looking for a different photographic experience and challenges. All depends on the intended purpose of the body.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 22, 2013)

Competition is a good thing, if all the cameras had the same features and performance, we'd only need one brand.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Apr 23, 2013)

The GXR system is insanely cheap just now.. just seems a little cumbersome.

I've used and love Gr's for many years. I guess it's nostalgia. My head says M, my heart pounds when I handle a GR.


----------



## distant.star (Apr 23, 2013)

.
Careful, Paul. Those heart attacks can be costly!



paul13walnut5 said:


> I've used and love Gr's for many years. I guess it's nostalgia. My head says M, my heart pounds when I handle a GR.


----------

